# Halloween "Smash" journal



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Have you heard of the K & Company Smash journals. They're the latest craze with scrapbookers and crafters.

I love the idea but couldn't find one that really suited me so I made my own.

It started with a $2 journal from Dollar General then added scrapbook paper and here's what I have so far. I hope to add to it as I go through the process of getting ready for Halloween this year.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice job! From one scrapbooker to another!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Very cool Autumn Ghost....wow...you have neat handwriting.....
My handwriting looks like a chicken foot got in a fight with an ink well.....:googly:


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

That is a scrapbook I would buy!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

That is so cool! I just may have to make one of those! I miss scrapbooking...


----------



## vamp_girl (Aug 6, 2012)

Nice! I might have to make me one of those


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)

That's much nicer than what I have - a basic notebook that I carry everywhere!


----------

